# ICD-10 Online Proficiency Assessment



## Kathi.davis (Apr 4, 2014)

A word to the wise..Be sure and write down your answers on a separate piece of paper.  2 and 1/2 hours taking the test and I couldn't get a score. Yes, I was using Google Chrome as recommended.   Now I have to start over


----------



## awelsand (Apr 4, 2014)

I took the test and had no problems at all.  I just used Internet Explorer.


----------



## cmc6515@msn.com (Oct 12, 2014)

*Assessemnt grade*

I too have taken the assessment over a week ago and have not received the results yet.  What do I need to do?  I used internet explorer and had no problem taking the test.


----------



## kohinoor23 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Icd 10 assessment scores*

Check under ' My purchases" click on iCD 10 assessemnt exam, a window will pop up with your scores, u can even print a certificate.


----------

